# Atwood lake hunting



## PayMeAndGo (Oct 17, 2011)

anybody hunted there this year? is it crowded? and any big bucks ever seen or taken there?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Atwood used to be my favorite place to bow hunt, seen alot of deer, and some really nice bucks. there used to be alot of gun hunters there but havent hunted it in prob 5 or 6 yrs though


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

There is alot of good bow hunting around the lake , and alot of land also . Get a map from one of the marinas and it will show all the public hunting . I used to bowhunt down there all the time when I was younger and shot some very nice deer down there . I have friends that still hunt it and shoot deer every year there . Find the out of the way spots , there are a few sections of large tracts of ground that attract a few hunters . But if you stick with the smaller areas , you might not ever see a hunter !! Good turkey hunting in the area also !


----------



## BigBassDaddy (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you guys tell me of some good squirrel woods at Atwood... My buddy took me there last year and we got a couple but I can not remember where he took me... thanks fellas


----------

